# angel fish changing color



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had my angel almost 20 months.
A few months ago it started to try to get the young guppies in its mouth and someone suggested that it might be a female egging up. It did not get particularly fat but due to its timid nature I continued to think of it as "she".
well it is starting to get a little tempermental with its tank mates now and seems to have lost the shyness. It is front row at the tank always looking back at me and the coloration seems to be changing a bit. It always had an orangey tone to the top of its head but today I noticed that it looked really reddish brown. It has black patches across its nose and a very thick dorsal fin that is half black and half clear. it also seems to have much longer feelers and also the spikes coming from its tail are much longer. The head has changed shape- having a rounded dome that has an indentation between the head and dorsal.
A very striking fish to be sure but looks as if it has come into its prime all of a sudden. I believe its coloring is along the line of a koi angel.
I did have an angel before that I got rid of because of aggression. It had a hump at the nose part of its face as it matured. Very different from the look of this one.


----------

